# I think there should be a GBATemp mobile app



## naved.islam14 (Sep 28, 2011)

I think there should be a GBATemp mobile app for iPhone or Android.


----------



## Thesolcity (Sep 28, 2011)

Great. You wanna make it?


----------



## yusuo (Sep 28, 2011)

Im starting of with this whole android development thing, and I'm willing to give it a shot, what exactly are you looking for, just the ability to browse forums???

However as I stated, im kinda new to all this development stuff so although I say i'll give it a shot nothing may come of it.

Also if I do make it there is no way its going on android market, purely for the fact that i'd have to pay out from my own money to distribute a free app, if anything ill upload the apk to mediafire or something and make a post here


----------



## prowler (Sep 28, 2011)

Wait for the forum upgrade and GBAtemp will be compatible with the apps for IPB already out there.

iOS costs too much just for some app for some website, unless you're willing for pay for it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 28, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Wait for the forum upgrade and GBAtemp will be compatible with the apps for IPB already out there.
> 
> iOS costs too much just for some app for some website, unless you're willing for pay for it.


This.

Once the forum software is updated not only will there be a functional mobile version of the site, but it will be compatible with Tapatalk anyway.


----------



## naved.islam14 (Sep 28, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool, that would be very convenient for me.


----------



## Marlonguppy (Sep 28, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> prowler_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Try http://mobile.gbatemp.net/
'duh... download Opera Mobile for Android and Apple goto the url, and voila...


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Sep 28, 2011)

Marlonguppy said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm fully aware of that; I mean functional, i.e. not read-only.


----------



## yusuo (Sep 28, 2011)

fine i wont bother then


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Oct 9, 2011)

forums upgraded now, is it compatible with tapatalk?


----------



## Evo.lve (Oct 9, 2011)

Forums need tapatalk software before functionality. No reason why it's not already here though.


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Oct 9, 2011)

o ok coo.. 
hopefully they start doing that
and i understand these things take time and effort so yea.. cause they rnt making money off of it


----------



## Dter ic (Oct 9, 2011)

the forum does have Tapatalk. athough the taptalk app reports "Cannot connect to forum, this forum is either restricting access from Tapatalk or the installed tapatalk plugin is not working. Please contact your forum administrator."


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Oct 9, 2011)

so basically admins jus need 2 fix the bug?


----------



## SifJar (Oct 9, 2011)

If you change the theme to "IP.Board Mobile" using the "Change Theme" button at the bottom of any page (beside RSS icon), if gives it quite an iOS app-esque look and feel, and presumably (I lack a device to test with) makes the forum more mobile friendly. (And pretty sure it's fully functional).


----------



## ishdeepsingh (Oct 9, 2011)

Thx for the post.. this theme is very useful on my mobile devices. ddnt even know that theme was there lol ddnt check 4 a whiillle
Edit: the theme wrks gr8 on threads, but i cant load the main page with it on. gives me a page error...


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 9, 2011)

The IPB app also works, although it isn't as good a the tapatalk one.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 10, 2011)

grrr...  i visited the site from my ipod and was greeted with the "this site has an app.  check out tapatalk" message.  i thought, "wow, they have it working" so i proceeded to spend the $3 to purchase the app...only to discover while trying to access the forum via tapatalk that it still isn't working.  hopefully it's working soon as this is the only forum i even visit with or without tapatalk...


----------



## Costello (Oct 10, 2011)

the mobile skin has been fixed.

here is how to activate it:
1) if you are visiting from a mobile phone you should automatically be seeing the mobile theme
2) if the mobile theme doesnt show up automatically, just scroll down to the bottom of the page and click "Change theme" to choose the mobile theme
3) you can switch back to the full theme at any time

Also, Tapatalk support was planned but last minute it seems that it crashed.
I'm going to get it fixed asap.


----------



## HaniKazmi (Oct 10, 2011)

Great to see 

Is there anyway to skIp to the last page of a topic in the mobile version?


----------



## naved.islam14 (Sep 28, 2011)

I think there should be a GBATemp mobile app for iPhone or Android.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the update Costello!


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 10, 2011)

*waiting for tapatalk*


----------



## Costello (Oct 13, 2011)

FYI tapatalk has been activated


----------



## Terminator02 (Oct 13, 2011)

Costello said:


> FYI tapatalk has been activated


----------

